# Crazylady.......



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

... where do you dig up such awful jokes?


----------



## 101825 (Nov 18, 2006)

...but we have missed you!


----------



## crazylady (Oct 13, 2005)

I couldn't possibly tell you where I get my jokes from, you might use them before me? :lol: :lol: I have my reputation to consider.


----------



## tincan (Jul 31, 2006)

OMG crazylady I thought you were a mere lass. The last time I heard that one I fell outa my high chair ( 1950s era)


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

crazylady said:


> I couldn't possibly tell you where I get my jokes from, you might use them before me?


Are you considering coming to Southport?

Would love to see you there.

Johnny F


----------



## Velvettones (Jul 31, 2007)

anyone looking for really bad jokes i recall having a joke book as a child - the "ha ha bonk book", as i recalled a whiled away the hours going on holiday with the caravan, sat in the back of the car reading joke after joke to my parents until they could take no more. 

unless we have some real sadists on the forum it would probably be unadvisable to buy this book, or any other joke book, for your child to take on holiday with you, but for posting on the forum, what more can i say :wink:


----------



## Velvettones (Jul 31, 2007)

hmm, sig definately says Motorhome today - why is it compressed to MHT?

recognised magazine perhaps?

(edited don't know how often)
ah - it's done it here also 

motorhome (space) today


----------



## crazylady (Oct 13, 2005)

Johnny F, you might well see me at Southport.


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

mangothemadmonk said:


> crazylady said:
> 
> 
> > I couldn't possibly tell you where I get my jokes from, you might use them before me?
> ...


Be careful Johnny, you might get what you wish for! :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

What goes HA HA BONK
Someone laughing their head off


----------



## Velvettones (Jul 31, 2007)

have you read the book?


----------

